# Somewhere to have a bbq outdoors with Family.



## n1qbal (May 16, 2016)

Hi my first I will be moving to AD in July, 
I also have Family visiting for 2 Weeks we will be visiting Dubai also, 
but i would like to have a BBQ outdoor with family and would like to know if this is possible if so which parks you would recommend?
Also i suspect supermarkets will supply fresh marinated meat, where would you recommend?

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

July ....... Outdoor ...... BBQ

Have you looked at the temperature in the shade in July ?


----------



## n1qbal (May 16, 2016)

Lol i have had bbqs in dubai in july, do you any parks where one could set up n have family picnic bbq


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No sorry

We don't do BBQ's at all.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

In winter AD residents BBQ anywhere even some grassed central reservations of roads! July? Don't even think about it. It's only May and reached 45C this afternoon.


----------

